# Paine Management Medicare denials for trigger point injections



## comunale (Aug 25, 2010)

Does anyone know why Medicare will deny payment for professional fees related to a toradol injection or trigger point injections?  We have a pain clinic with a contracted pain group within a hospital and Medicare will not pay for 96372, 20553 or 96374 even though there is a fee listed for our situation on the CMS code fee schedule.  Is there something else we need to be doing?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 25, 2010)

why are you billing 96372 and 96374 for trigger point injections?


----------



## missyah20 (Aug 25, 2010)

Also, you may be hitting medical necessity for your trigger point (20553).  Many Medicare carriers have an LCD regarding Trigger Point Injections.


----------

